# Whizzer collection heading to Hartsville Ohio



## Stanley (Aug 17, 2017)

A friend of mine is heading to Hartsville Ohio for the Whizzer Bike Show. He has an amazing group of Whizzers, motors, embossed tanks and other parts. He is selling everything in one lot. He is firm at 12000.00 for everything. He will not separate these items. Believe me...I've tried. Serious inquiries only. I will get you in contact with him if you are a serious buyer. The Pacemaker is 24". We started two bikes, others need some work.


























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2017)

That's one way to get into the Whizzer business fast! V/r Shawn


----------



## Stanley (Aug 20, 2017)

Extra motors on the bench are 2 H and 2 J.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanley (Sep 6, 2017)

Stanley said:


> Extra motors on the bench are 2 H and 2 J.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Loading up Friday AM. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

